# I went thru My snow commander



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I just finished going thru my 2006 snow commander about the only thing I didn't replace is the paddles. I put in a new short block, a new carburetor, a new starter, misc cables, Etc. here's to hoping it runs for another 15 years.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

about what did that run you and how much does a new one cost?


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I have a 1998 3000 GTS with the Suzuki 47P 2 stroke that I’ve owned since new. Other than replacing the carb once and paddles a few times no other repairs were needed.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

I bought this blower from a snow removal company last winter with a locked up engine. it had been used hard and put away wet. now, it runs like a new machine. these particular machines are fairly rare around here,( funny 'cause toros home office is right down the road). but it should work fine now until I give up this damn cold weather and move to FL.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Elfiero said:


> I bought this blower from a snow removal company last winter with a locked up engine. it had been used hard and put away wet. now, it runs like a new machine. these particular machines are fairly rare around here,( funny 'cause toros home office is right down the road). but it should work fine now until I give up this damn cold weather and move to FL.


when you move to florida keep it, install a impeller kit to blow water when florida sinks into the sea.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

Elfiero said:


> I bought this blower from a snow removal company last winter with a locked up engine. it had been used hard and put away wet. now, it runs like a new machine. these particular machines are fairly rare around here,( funny 'cause toros home office is right down the road). but it should work fine now until I give up this damn cold weather and move to FL.


Looks good.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

They say a single cylinder small engine will last 500 hours on average. Some small engines will last much longer (2000 hours) with good maintenances. I suppose those are 4 cycle engines with more cc, or cylinders.

In 15 years, I probably had 150 hours on my CCR 2450. Still, plentiful of live left.

I get why you had to change the block on your.


----------



## Northeast Dave (Apr 29, 2020)

Ok, we're all thinking it, but can you post some pix, I googled your machine to see what it looked like but we love pictures around here. Just sayin'...


----------



## Plan - B (May 3, 2021)

I, heard those are great machines, if you can find one. You said, the engine was locked up. What did you need to do to get it running.


----------



## Elfiero (Apr 9, 2019)

Plan - B said:


> I, heard those are great machines, if you can find one. You said, the engine was locked up. What did you need to do to get it running.


Well, as I said, it was locked up when I bought it. I took the engine apart and found heavy scoring on the piston, and the rod rusted to the crank. that is when I bought a new short block from " mow&snow" from chicago on eBay. I have always wanted a 24 inch single stage machine. I will let you know how it works in a few months. I also replaced the electric starter and carb at this point, as I didn't want to have to do it in the future


----------



## dman2 (Sep 22, 2019)

While you are there, replace, or clean up the magneto (ignition coil). Rust usually build up on there. Apply electric oxidant on it after cleaned up. I learned that from someone and it works great.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

I bet someone forgot and straight gassed it. Those engines usually don’t break. Even though everyone says 2 strokes can’t last as long as 4 strokes I have the Toro which is 23 years old and a couple of Echo machines, two are more that 15 years old and are used every season every week. None has worn out.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

